

 Help with Yahoo Pipes Error - jdavid
http://jdavid.net/?p=93
I am getting an error on the response while using OSDE ( Open Social Developer Environment )<p>HTTP ERROR 500
 Problem accessing /gadgets/makeRequest. Reason:
    host parameter is null<p>I think Yahoo Pipes is rejecting the request because it's coming from a local server.  Can anyone confirm this?<p>I did not see any documentation at pipes.yahoo.com that would confirm or deny this in their documentation or their forums.<p>Has anyone use used Yahoo Pipes in an opensocial/ facebook context?
======
powdahound
Why not post on stackoverflow.com?

